# New Mondeo Tv Advert



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The one where people tie their old cars to balloons

*WTF* is it all about?

Come on David spill the beans, what's the corporate message on this one?

It's gone right over my head!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Maybe that is the message.....the new Mondeo is not for the likes of you common folk, it is right over your heads?









Actually I did know...but I forgot....







its almost as bad as the Jelly/Rubber Ducks ad for the Focus C-Max at launch









Probably means all the rest feel lightweight and insubstantial compared to the new, superior, sophisticated and incredibly engineering new Mondeo..........yes sir.......







I will do you bidding boss.....







......anything you say boss...









Boy does that in house lift musak work well or what?









Best regards David (corporate slave)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

certainly over my head.

I just assumed it was a load of ad agency boll**ks


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I just thought they meant all the other car manufacturers were balloons


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mundaneo ??


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Call me an old cynic if you like, but this smacks of decisions taken after a rather good lunch.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> Call me an old cynic if you like, but this smacks of decisions taken after a rather good lunch.


Oh...you old cynic you!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think the new Mondeo looks quite smart.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

And it is an absolutely brilliant drive too........the old one was great but this new model is not just a step up, its a lift ride!









Then again I think it looks a bit "slab sided" but "down the road" views look very impressive..........

Best regards David


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Saw the new mondeo estate the other day.







Parked up on the seafront. Fantastic looker for an estate.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've been really impressed with Ford's development over the past few years, they really seem to be coming close to Japanese reliability standards and even the customer service of most dealerships has improved no end!

David I just took delivery of a new works van, you'll never guess what it is


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I've been really impressed with Ford's development over the past few years, they really seem to be coming close to Japanese reliability standards and even the customer service of most dealerships has improved no end!
> 
> David I just took delivery of a new works van, you'll never guess what it is


Which dealer is that? We'll soon knock that out of them!









Seriously though it has been our dealers for years which has been the stumbling block and while they are still franchised very difficult to control ultimately, hence the reason Mercedes "marched into poland" with thier dealers a few years ago!

I remember the first time I drove a proto Connect at lommel I was amazed that it drove like a bloody sports car around the handling circuit....well Ok like a normal hatchback then, but it was great fun.

Paul did you get the auto Transit with the delivery mode? L= Lights (traffic lights!) D= Drag (racing) just wait till you slip it into R for Race









Best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nah unfortunatly not.

btw it took me 1 hour to get a wiperblade for an under waranty focus out of a local dealer the other week!

After not knowing and um'ing and ah'ing if wiperblades were covered under warranty they eventually relented and said I could have one. They had one on the shelf but no one there knew how to do the warranty paperwork!









mind you if you think your dealerships are bad you should have a look at some of the competition.









I stormed out of the local Renault dealers one afternoon, showroom full of customers! Told them exactly what I thought of them! I got hauled over the coals for it but it was worth it, their customer services manager ended up calling me into his office and apologising


----------

